# Physical Description of RAWS



## FFighter620 (Sep 13, 2013)

So in an effort to help people (myself included) verify the legitimacy of raw powders, I had an idea.

Maybe some vets can post up details on different raw powder characteristics?!

I just received my first batch of raw powders. I am a noob but I will describe my Test E and Deca.

My Testosterone Enenthate
melting point= 90-96 F
Physical appearance= white powder looked similar to laundry detergent.
Color=white
Smell= Sort of like a chemical pine cone smell.
Taste=greasy mostly tasteless (probably shouldn't just go around tasting unknown powders lol)

Now my question is. Do you guys think this powder is legit? Melted real close to 92• but doesn't seem to fit the other Test E I've seen pictures of. Only became "soft" at room temp. did not melt like i have heard it should. Btw I got it from an extremely nice Asian guy if that makes a difference.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 13, 2013)

TE is a waxy feel sometimes in solid form due to low melt point . All Asians salesman are nice cause they like money so don't fall for that bro cause when things go bad it's costly to go to asia and find them.


----------



## FFighter620 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks Ironbuilt! I was kind of making a joke about the nice Asian part...
Any way I brewed some up last night and I'm going to do a before and after blood tests comparison. 3 to 4 weeks should be long enough to get an increased T reading right?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah 3 weeks plenty for a blood test..Tpp has a strong smell that can fill a location almost like piss..lol  You prob have E it may just have some impurities as its been talked about here with peoples troubles and issues lately..whats the deca smell like ? Kinda soapy?.


----------



## meterman5 (Sep 14, 2013)

Correct me if I am wrong but typically the longer ester powders like cyp and deca will get "waxy" when applied to little heat and then harden back up. I had a batch of deca one time in the middle of summer that was basically liquid and I thought it was EQ.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 14, 2013)

Meterman its the lower melt point of the raw compound OR where u hide it outside..jst kdn bro


----------



## FFighter620 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the feed back. IB my deca looks almost exactly like the test E I just brewed. White fluffy powder, waxy when squeezed between fingers. I haven't done a melt test on it yet but it does have a faint soapy smell or kind of like hair dye chemical smell..


----------



## PecKerW0OD (Sep 17, 2013)

i have a linnk somewhere that gives pics of what each raw shold look like, let me dig it up and link it here

it was very helful for me


----------

